# Computer hängt sich bei Videowiedergabe auf..



## wesnet (16. Mai 2008)

Hallo liebe Community,
ich habe folgendes Problem nachdem ich mir einen neuen Computer gekauft habe.
Und zwar hängt sich mein Computer bei Wiedergabe von verschiedenen (.avi, .mkv) Videos auf.
Da ich ausschliessen wollte das es am Software-Paket liegt habe ich alle Codecs deinstalliert und wieder draufgeworfen. 
Anschliessend ging die Wiedergabe immer noch nicht fehlerfrei! 
Nun habe ich formatiert und einen anderes Codec-Packet draufgeworfen mit vielen verschiedenen Player.
Was mir auffiel ist das sich der Compiter vollständig beim VLC Player aufhing was früher nie der Fall war.
Ich habe zusätzlich noch den Windows Media Player Normal/Classic, RealVideoPlayer drauf.
Mit dem Windows Media Player Classic lassen sich die Videos einigermaßen gut abspielen, hängen sich dann aber nach Lust und Laune auf ohne "Vorankündigung"!
Dann auf einmal liefen dann die normalen Serien auch auf den VLC Player ohne Probleme.
An was kann das nun liegen?
Software mässig schliesse ich die Probleme aus.

*Also jetzt nun endlich zu meinen System:*
*Prozessor* (AMD Athlon64 X2 4400+ EE AM2 "tray" 2x512kB, Sockel AM2)
*Ram* (2048MB DDR2 TakeMS PC6400/800 CL 5)
*Mainboard *(Gigabyte GA-M52S-S3P, NVIDIA Nforce520, ATX)
*Grafikkarte *(Nvidia 7300GS 512MB PCIe)_ älter und auch nur ausgeliehen!_
*Netzteil *(250Watt) _ist leider schon 5 Jahre alt.._
*Monitor *(Samsung SyncMaster 226BW 22")

Also an was es evtl. noch liegen könnte wäre das Netzteil, die Grafikkarte oder der PCIe-Steckplatz.
Aber das wiederstpricht sich ja das ich auch sehr gut Spielen kann und das die Filme ansatzweise/teilweise gehen.
Und das es auf der Auflösung 1680x1050 schneller rumspackt bei Filmen als bei 1200x1024!

Ich weiss echt nicht mehr weiter.. Bitte helft mir Liebe Community!


----------



## chmee (5. Juni 2008)

Nun, erstmal halte ich wenig von diesen Codec-Packs, die bringen in der Regel mehr Chaos als Klarheit. Mit VLC und MediaplayerClassic hat man schon die wichtigsten Codecs dabei, zusätzlich reicht es meistens noch Divx/Xvid zu installieren. Für FLV-Dateien könnte man noch den FLV-Player nehmen.

zum Thema:
Ein Netzteil, welches 250W stark und 5 Jahre alt ist, würde ich nicht mehr vertrauen.. Bitte spar Dir mal etwa 100Euro, und kauf Dir zB ein LC-Power 420W ( etwa 40Euro ), den Rest steckst Du in eine "vernünftige" Grafikkarte, wie zB ATI 2600 / Nvidia 8600GT für grob 55Euro.

mfg chmee


----------



## wesnet (19. Juni 2008)

ja okay neuest netzteil habe ich mir jetzt gekauft.. leider ohne erfolg.. ram test habe ich bereits durchgeführt ohne ergebnis! jetzt kann es ja nur noch am mainboard, grafikkarte oder prozessor liegen! ich tendiere jetzt so langsam aufs mainboard..


----------



## chmee (19. Juni 2008)

Versuch doch bitte mal, die Hardwarebeschleunigung auszuschalten :

Bildschirmeigenschaften -> Einstellungen -> Erweitert -> Problembehandlung
Dort den Regler schrittweise runterregeln.

Ich gehe davon aus, dass Du unter Win XP arbeitest. Wie hängt er sich auf ? Bleibt er stehen (Freeze) oder ein kompletter Neustart ?

mfg chmee


----------



## wesnet (19. Juni 2008)

hey...
also ich hab das noch nicht geregelt hab lediglich mal gelesen das man da was mit dem "write combining" ein oder ausstellen soll was aber auch ohne erfolg war..

*mein netzteil angaben:*
Anschlüsse 5,25"	6 + 2 x SATA
Bauform	ATX 2.2
Leistung	400 Watt
PowerFactorCorrection (PFC)	passiv
Netzteilspannung	Spannung Max + 5V 28A + 12V/V2 14A/15A + 3,3V 30A - 5V - 12V 0,3A + 5VSB 2A

also das ist so.. spielen konnte ich ohne probleme auch in voller auflösung..
jetzt aber als ich dann einmal ne hd geschaut habe ist es so wie ein hängengebliebener bildschirm und dann hört man nur den ton.. nach paar sekunden "spult" das bild dann wieder an die aktuelle stelle.. oder manchmal ist auch sowas wie ein kurzes aufblinken eines schwarzes bildes... aber irgentwann hängt er sich dann komplett auf und man kann nichts mehr machen!
da hilft dann nur der neustart.. aber das ist auch unterschiedlich je nach player und videoart..


----------

